

Public Defender Uses Video to Become Cops' Worst Nightmare - adventured
http://ratter.com/public-defender-uses-video-to-become-cops-worst-nightma-1694600909

======
shayaknyc
It's interesting to note that Adachi is quoted in the article for saying "'I
have to say, video — at least from my experience — tends to exonerate more
than it does to convict.'"

I wonder how long that will remain true as video footage as evidence will
continue to increase in popularity. I guess the exonerate/convict coin really
depends on which side wins....

